# Nestea Cool wine



## etownmickey (May 22, 2014)

I while ago Nestea had a crazy promotion where each box of cans came with a coupon for another box of cans. It's a little sweet for me but tasty enough... it is now a year since the promotion and I still have over 30 gallons of the stuff. It occurred to me that it might make a fun "wine".

I'm concerned that 1 of the ingredients especially will hinder fermentation... potassium sorbate. I understand that sorbate doesn't last forever and that it only stops yeast from reproducing... does that mean that if I add enough viable yeast and energiser I can maintain the fermentation process? Is there another way to render the sorbate harmless to my yeasty friends?

Here's the full ingredient list, is there anything else I should consider?
Filtered water
sugar/glucose-fructose
citric acid
concentrated tea from tea leaves
phosphoric acid
potassium sorbate
natural flavour
sodium benzoate (anti fungal I think... will it hurt yeast?)
calcium disodium edta


----------



## the_rayway (May 26, 2014)

If you're going to give it a go, I would make sure you have a really huge yeast starter to get it rolling. I know there are people who have gotten past the sorbate issue, but I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## gmcbroom (Oct 26, 2014)

Did the tea wine work?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

